# SE REGIONAL



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Southeast Regional results

Distances in feet 
150 GRAM EVENT 
Top 12
Wind straight down the field 14 mph high 80 degrees
Mike Langston 779.50 New N.C.state record
Ryan White 754.6
Tom Farmer 751.5
Tony Pendergrass 750.7
Tres Irby 735.9
Blaine Osborne 721.9 
Conn Leahy 706.4
Rolland Johnson 705.8
Frank Reese 705.6
Bill Halprin jr. 666.5
Larry Brooks 678.65
Charlie Portaluppi 678.35

125 GRAM EVENT Top 10
Cross wind 15 mph 55 degrees temps. falling
Ryan White 743.7 125grN.C.record 
Mike Langston 724.1
Tom Farmer 710.5
Rolland Johnson 700.2
Tony Pendergrass 696.7 
Conn Leahy 693.9
Blaine Osborne 673.0
Tres Irby 672.5
Frank Reese 639.6
Charlie Portaluppi 660.0

One shot shoot-out
Big cross wind and cold
Mike Langston 706.90
Tony Pendergrass 692.90
Tommy Farmer 664.20
Tres Irby 649.90
Blaine Osborne 621.30

A special congradulations to a few of the local casters Larry Brooks
Charlie Portaluppi and Ralph Barlatier. Outstanding performances 
Bob S
Sportcast USA


----------



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

Will the full list of casters be listed on the Sportcast website according to class?
Thanks John


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

yes.Give us a little time.We are getting it together.
bob


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Great Job by Bob and Blaine. Outstanding tournament, great cookout and the best group of guys (and gals) you could hope to be associated with.

Tommy


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

John,

I'm trying to get it done today.
Great work and competition at the tournament by all involved, 

Thanks much!

Blaine


----------



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

Blaine did Joe Moore show up to watch the tourny?


----------



## Tres Irby (Dec 15, 2002)

For those that just can't wait  

you can find the full results here:

Hatteras Outfitters Surf Fishing Board

Good to see everybody!


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

John,

Joe came by briefly on Sunday, generously donated some materials we were using or will likely be using, and exchanged greetings and well wishes in general. 

I did go by Joe's and bug him for a bit, it is good of him to put up with me and my silly questions regarding casting courts, sinkers, fishing, life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.

Blaine


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Looks like Tommy , Tony and Tres are now in the masters division for the nationals ....LOL..No sandbagging Tres.....


----------

